# Large pop from speakers at start up



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

A while back I had a problem, where whenever a sound was played, even if the speakers were down and muted, I would hear a pop from my speakers. So I deleted the Realtek HD audio driver (supplied through Samsung SW update) and my problem was solved! I'm just using the standard Microsoft ones atm. 


New problem has occurred now though (It didn't start straight after deleting the realtek driver and I tried a system restore to before the loud pop started but it makes no difference). Every time I start up my laptop even if my speakers are turned down, on silent or disabled there is a massive pop from the speakers just before windows starts. I'm really worried it's damaging the laptop or the speakers. I also tried reinstalling the Realtek driver and the problem was still there. 


Windows 8.1
Samsung NP550P5C

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Go to control panel and set the startup sound to nothing.


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

Could you talk me through how to do that please? 


Thanks


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

My mistake, Win 8.1 has no startup/login sound.


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reply anyway.


----------



## RaytheBear (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi,
Until further help arrives, here are some links that might help, please read each one even though they might not be quite related specifically to your problem, one of these links might be of help to you.

http://corey.degrandchamp.com/2010/11/25/fixed-windows-7-sound-popping-cracking-skipping/

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?834-G73JW-A1-Speaker-Pop

http://www.justanswer.com/computer/6c034-intergrated-speakers-toshiba-laptop-started-crackling.html

http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1598492

Good luck and again as suggested by others, it might be a defective Laptop and I would take action to return it before your warranty runs out.


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey
Thanks for those links, but sadly like you said they're not specifically related to my problem. I have trawled the net trying to find an answer but nothing I've tried seems to work. Think I will have to start from scratch again at the weekend which I'm dreading, it's now the 10th time since September! If it doesn't solve the problem guess I'll have to get back onto Samsung. 


Thanks


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

I think you have a hardware problem. Speakers shouldn't POP. If a restore or a boot to a Linux disk doesn't change things, then you have to get the computer fixed.


----------



## iowahawkfan (May 15, 2013)

Are your BIOS and motherboard drivers up to date (assuming you are using onboard sound)? I had the problem some years ago on an XP rig, and flashing the BIOS eliminated the problem.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The answer I think is as on your other topic, regarding this issue
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1114022-popping-speakers.html

My colleague *gurutech* said



> If you've done a full system restore (back to factory defaults), and it still does it, then they can't say it's a software problem, unless it's a problem with THEIR software, which should still be covered under their warranty.


and you replied


> Well when I went back to factory settings I had to reinstall everything SW update drivers and all the Windows ones. So I don't know if it was happening with a full wipe as I had nothing to test it with.


so IMHO although it MAY be some sort of electrical interference it is advisable to refer the matter back to Samsung, pointing out that you have reset the laptop back to factory conditions and have installed only the necessary drivers.

I presume you have tried the laptop both in another location - which will eliminate any question of interference in your household and on battery only which will also eliminate any question of that interference being on the main AC supply.


----------

